
What should I do with 100 powerful servers? - steve_wilson
Hey! I have a big infrastructure of about 100 servers. I can&#x27;t spend more than a few hours to deploy some cool stuff and it&#x27;s just for fun. My ideas are adding all of them to the TOR network or running a bitcoin miner (only CPU so extreme unprofitable)<p>Any other ideas?
======
gexos
What you and others said, you could also create multiple domains,trusts, set
up GPOs for users and user accounts and have fun.

Of course you can always put them on eBay!

------
sharemywin
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_distributed_computing_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_distributed_computing_projects)

------
s_dev
Folding@Home

